# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  Opuchlizna na twarzy po opalaniu

## kasica96

Wczoraj wróciłam z wakacji, byłam na południu, a więc caly czas grzało słonce, a co za tym idzie całymi dniami leżałam na plaży i opalałam się. W związku z tym chciałabym zapytac się, czy po długim przebywaniu na słońcu możliwa jest opuchlizna na twarzy? Czy to mi zejdzie, czy powinnam jak najszybciej iść z tym do lekarza? mam już to od 3 dni. Często przykładam do opuchlizny kostki lodu ale nie widzę żadnej poprawy. Dodam, ze pije wapno. 
Co powinnam jeszcze zastosować? Czy ktoś mi pomoże? 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Krzysztof

Z reguły wskutek dłuższego przebywania na słońcu, szczególnie w ciepłych krajach skóra może reagować zaczerwienieniem lub oparzeniem, jeśli jednak twarz jest opuchnięta, przyczyna może leżeć gdzie indziej - być może objaw ma tło alergiczne. Jeśli opuchlizna nie schodzi, warto wybrać się do lekarza rodzinnego lub dermatologa. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Martinita

Moim zdaniem, jeśli opuchlizna nie ustępuje po kilku dniach warto skonsultować się z lekarzem, ale najlepiej wybrać się do dermatologa, to lekarz od problemów skórnych i na pewno lepiej pomoże niż lekarz rodzinny.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomaga mi clemastinum, wapno i wit. PP. Bylam z tym u dermatologa i od niego te leki.Opuchlizna zeszla ale trzeba uwazac ze sloncem.



> Wczoraj wróciłam z wakacji, byłam na południu, a więc caly czas grzało słonce, a co za tym idzie całymi dniami leżałam na plaży i opalałam się. W związku z tym chciałabym zapytac się, czy po długim przebywaniu na słońcu możliwa jest opuchlizna na twarzy? Czy to mi zejdzie, czy powinnam jak najszybciej iść z tym do lekarza? mam już to od 3 dni. Często przykładam do opuchlizny kostki lodu ale nie widzę żadnej poprawy. Dodam, ze pije wapno. 
> Co powinnam jeszcze zastosować? Czy ktoś mi pomoże? 
> Pozdrawiam

----------

